# Feb 1st - Carolina Aquatics Trade Show (CATS)



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

*The 2nd Annual Carolina Aquatics Trade Show brought to you by the South Carolina Aquarium Association will be held on Saturday, Feb 1st 2014 from 11am until 5pm *in the Campus Life Center Ballroom at USC Upstate.

Last year's show had over 400 attendees and this year's show already has approximately 40 vendors who have reserved tables. Expect door prizes, aquarium-related talks, plants, coral frags, fish and a variety of equipment and FW / SW displays!

HOW TO FIND the Show:
USC Upstate is located just off of I-85 In Spartanburg SC.
Directions to USC Upstate:
800 University Way, Spartanburg, SC 29303
For an interactive map search for University of SC Upstate and search on "Map" 
We are meeting in the "Olin B. Sansbury, Jr. Campus Life Center" Ballroom (CLC Ballroom). 
It's #8 on the interactive map. I will be posting signs on campus the day of the meet to help everyone find the proper building and parking lot.

Directions for those of you who like the old-fashioned text version:
From I-85 in either direction...
Use Exit 72 on to U.S. 176 towards Spartanburg. Take the Vally Falls road exit. There will be a traffic light at the end of the ramp. Turn left onto Valley Falls road. Stay in the right-hand lane and you will be "forced" to turn right onto University Way. Follow University Way around until you encounter a really small traffic circle. As you go around the circle, take the second turn, Gramling Drive (the one that doesn't take you toward the campus water fountain!). You'll see a covered bus stop on the right. Take the next right into the parking lot, then turn left at the second road. The Smith Science building will be on your right, continue down past the Humanities and Performing Arts building and the CLC is the last building on the right.

We'll have some signs there to help out. When in doubt, follow the SCAA signs (they'll have a fish on them)!

From I-26 in either direction...
Exit on to I-85 northbound, and follow the above directions. Using I-85 instead of Business I-85 is the preferable route.

SCAA - The South Carolina Aquaria Association, check out our website and forum for more information including vendor tables


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Of course I work that day.. Might see if I can get off work early. :/


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

jennesque said:


> Of course I work that day.. Might see if I can get off work early. :/


Get off work early and drive really fast, but safely :-D!
If you can't make it, perhaps you can make one of our quarterly meetings sometime, but last years trade show was a blast. Exceeded everyone's expectations. If it helps motivate you to come, one of the door prizes is a 29 nano setup!


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

We've got some great prize drawings at CATS (Carolina Aquatic Trade Show) on Feb. 1st, including:
- Oceanic 29 gallon Bio-cube
- 5-stage DI/RO unit
- 24" EDGE L.E.D. light fixture
- RapidLED Aurora Puck Kit
- Lots of other goodies!

40 vendors (the venue maximum capacity) have been booked!


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

I enjoyed it last year. Still trying to get someone to trade shifts with me.. Ugh.

Wish it weren't a three hour drive!

For anyone debating on going, it'll be worth it! LOTS of vendors.

DKRST, will you have any of your plecos there?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

jennesque said:


> I enjoyed it last year. Still trying to get someone to trade shifts with me.. Ugh.
> Wish it weren't a three hour drive!
> For anyone debating on going, it'll be worth it! LOTS of vendors.
> DKRST, will you have any of your plecos there?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hope you can make it!
I will have my BN plecos for sale (I'm sharing a table). I have the SF "Chocolate", the really long-fin "Butterfly" Chocolates, and the SF L144 variety. I don't have any LF L144 variety at the moment. I should have a ton more this summer once my breeding colony gets busy (and I get another tank set up), but I've been waiting on some LF L144 fry to grow out so I can do some selection of the "most attractive" for breeding. The LF varieties tend to get crooked pectorals, and I'm trying to select against that particular trait at the moment w/my breeding stock.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Hooray! I was able to find someone to switch days with me so I will be off Saturday! I'll be sure to make it now! I'm so excited, this event was so much fun last year. I loved the talks.

I saw some long finned albino BN at Petco the other day, and wanted a long finned one.. Until I remembered yours looking so much nicer. I was hoping you might have some available at the show.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

